# My ode to Lyuse



## Endogene (Jun 12, 2008)

This one turned out way better than i could image, a bitter sweet melange of gentle and strong 

here it is:







here are the links to my previous "odes"
Bonemonkey Cockroach man JPH Narim


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow...you're good at this stuff. I liked BoneMonkeys best I think. I dont remember CM or JPH's but I know I looked at them...*runs to go have a look*

Wow, I had seen them both, they were amazing works =3.

I cant believe I couldn't recall them...especially JPH, as I saved that pic to my hard drive!


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 12, 2008)

This is  pure awesome


----------



## Endogene (Jun 12, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Wow...you're good at this stuff. I liked BoneMonkeys best I think. I dont remember CM or JPH's but I know I looked at them...*runs to go have a look*
> 
> Wow, I had seen them both, they were amazing works =3.
> 
> ...



guess i did a good enough job then lol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Job!
Damn your talented.


----------



## OSW (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful man! I agree with the others.


----------

